# hij/zij of het  (voor voorwerpen)



## Skorokoro

Als ik boeken over Nederlandse grammatica lezen, lees is altijd dat als en woord een 'de' woord is, maar een geslacht niet werkelijk heeft, bv. 'de universiteit', het voornaamwoord is altijd 'hij'.

Maar volgens mij klinkt het totaal onjuist, en ik ben van overtuigd dat als ik naar Nederlanders luisteren, gebruiken ze vaak 'het' als voornaamwoord voor 'de' woorden.

Kan men 'het' gebruiken in minder formeel situaties, of moet ik werkelijk 'hij' en 'hem' altijd gebruiken?

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

Skorokoro said:


> Als ik boeken over Nederlandse grammatica lezen, lees is altijd dat als en woord een 'de' woord is, maar een geslacht niet werkelijk heeft, bv. 'de universiteit', het voornaamwoord is altijd 'hij'.


Dit is zo in Nederland maar in Vlaanderen is "universiteit" vrouwelijk, dus "zij". In Vlaanderen hebben de zelfstandige naamwoorden wel nog een geslacht: mannelijk, vrouwelijk of onzijdig.



> Maar volgens mij klinkt het totaal onjuist, en ik ben van overtuigd dat als ik naar Nederlanders luisteren, gebruiken ze vaak 'het' als voornaamwoord voor 'de' woorden.


Dit is vrij zelden hoor. Nederlanders hebben de gewoonte veel "de" woorden mannelijk te maken maar vergissen zich vrij zelden tussen "de" en "het" woorden.



> Kan men 'het' gebruiken in minder formeel situaties,


 Nee, dit kan niet, zelfs niet in informele situaties.


----------



## petoe

Inderdaad, universiteit is vrouwelijk zoals alle woorden op -teit.
Zie http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/tekst/101#7

Ik zou het eveneens bijzonder raar vinden om naar de-woorden te verwijzen met 'het'.

En om nog even taaladvies te citeren:

_Een groot aantal de-woorden (vooral zaak- en diernamen) kan zowel mannelijk als vrouwelijk gebruikt worden: tafel, fles, kat, muis, soep, taal, vaas, vlag. De naslagwerken vermelden bij die woorden vaak alleen dat het om een de-woord gaat. In het noorden van het taalgebied (Nederland) worden die woorden meestal als mannelijk beschouwd.
In het zuiden (in België en delen van Nederland) beschouwen taalgebruikers dergelijke de-woorden meestal als vrouwelijk. Ze gebruiken de vrouwelijke voornaamwoorden ze en haar._

http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/tekst/110


----------



## bibibiben

Skorokoro said:


> Als ik boeken over Nederlandse grammatica lezen, lees is altijd dat als en woord een 'de' woord is, maar een geslacht niet werkelijk heeft, bv. 'de universiteit', het voornaamwoord is altijd 'hij'.
> 
> Maar volgens mij klinkt het totaal onjuist, en ik ben van overtuigd dat als ik naar Nederlanders luisteren, gebruiken ze vaak 'het' als voornaamwoord voor 'de' woorden.



Inderdaad, in Nederland wordt niet meer naar vrouwelijke de-woorden met _zij_ verwezen. Hoogstens nog in nogal verheven schrijftaal. Dus of een de-woord nu mannelijk of vrouwelijk wordt, je kunt ernaar verwijzen met _hij_.

Toch is dat niet het hele verhaal. Neem dit gesprek:
A: Wat heb je in godsnaam met mijn trouwkleding gedaan?!
B: Rustig, hij ligt gewoon op het bed.

Naar het vrouwelijke de-woord _kleding_ mag je in Nederland dan wel met _hij_ verwijzen, toch klinkt de zin die B hierboven uitspreekt niet bepaald gewoon.

Veel normaler klinkt:
 B: Rustig, die ligt gewoon op het bed.

De betere grammatica’s wijzen ook op deze gebruiksmogelijkheid.

Echter, er is, zoals je zelf ook al scherp hebt opgemerkt, een vrij nieuwe ontwikkeling gaande: _het_ duikt soms op waar je _hij_ (of _die_) verwacht. Zo ook hier:
B: Rustig, het ligt gewoon op het bed.

Het problematische nu met voornaamwoord _het_ is dat dit *lang niet altijd elke hij kan vervangen*. In dit voorbeeld is bijvoorbeeld vervanging van _hij_ door _het_ uitgesloten:
A: Waar blijft de trein toch?
 B: Hij komt er al aan.
 B: Het komt er al aan.

Om het nog gecompliceerder te maken: er zijn ook gevallen waar het gebruik van _het_ inmiddels verplicht is. Voorbeeld:
A: Wat doet Robert nou met de pindakaas?
 B: Hij smeert het in zijn haar, die malloot!*
 B: Hij smeert hem in zijn haar, die malloot!

De meeste grammatica's van het Nederlands zullen niet ingaan op deze recente ontwikkelingen in het gebruik van verwijswoorden. Zij houden het liever simpel en behapbaar, dus met regels die rechttoe-rechtaan zijn. Mocht je echter niet bang zijn voor wat theorie, dan zou je hier eens moeten kijken: http://dspace.library.uu.nl/handle/1874/33850. Of hier: http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/aup/tet/2009/00000061/00000001/art00004?crawler=true. Een publicatie in het Engels: http://www.academia.edu/3321784/Pronominal_Gender_in_Spoken_Dutch. Dit paper is van de hand van dr. Jenny Audring, die zich flink in het genusverlies in het Nederlands heeft vastgebeten en er aardig wat over gepubliceerd heeft. Haar geschriften vind ik persoonlijk erg lezenswaardig.

Overigens verbaast het me niet dat de Vlamingen op dit forum ferm ontkennen dat voornaamwoord _het_ hier en daar _hij_ aan het verdringen is: in Vlaanderen schijnt deze ontwikkeling veel minder hard te gaan.

*Ook nog wel te horen in Nederland, al is deze in mijn ogen curieuze gewoonte op z’n retour:
B: Hij smeert ze in zijn haar, die malloot!
In Vlaanderen schijnt gebruik van _ze_ als verwijzing naar een mannelijk de-woord nog wel volledig acceptabel te zijn.


----------



## jacquesvd

bibibiben said:


> In Vlaanderen schijnt gebruik van _ze_ als verwijzing naar een mannelijk de-woord nog wel volledig acceptabel te zijn



Ik ken geen voorbeelden waarbij in Vlaanderen naar een 'mannelijk' de-woord verwezen wordt met 'ze', tenzij het gaat om de-woorden met dubbel geslacht zoals bv. maan en waarnaar dan verwezen kan worden met 'hij' of 'zij'. De zon daarentegen heeft bij mijn weten alleen het 'vrouwelijke' geslacht: de zon, _zij_ schijnt. Ik denk dat hier in Nederland ook 'hij' kan staan, maar in Vlaanderen komt dit niet voor, tenzij misschien heel uitzonderlijk. Bij de meeste Vlamingen zal "de zon, hij" wenkbrauwen doen fronsen, maar niet meer dan dat, terwijl bij 'de koe, hij geeft melk' regelrecht onbegrip opkomt.

Er zijn ook woorden die zowel als 'de-' of 'het-woorden' gelden zoals bv. de of het deken waaronder men gaat liggen of de of het opzet, maar dan is er al betekenisverschil.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik ben er bijna zeker van dat het behoud van het 3-genussysteem in Vlaanderen voortvloeit uit het feit dat in de meeste Vlaamse dialecten het onbepaald lidwoord een andere vorm heeft voor de drie genera. Ook in de zogenaamde (onverzorgde of niet formele) tussentaal blijft dit onderscheid bewaard. De vorm van het onbepaald lidwoord is een vrij complexe zaak. Het hangt af van 1) het genus van het substantief en 2) van de beginletter van het substantief. Maar complex of niet, feit is dat er een onderscheid naar genus wordt gemaakt en dat daardoor ook het genus-besef bewaard blijft.

Omdat in Nederland het bepaalde lidwoord ook verschillend is voor mannelijk/vrouwelijk aan de ene kant en onzijdig aan de andere kant, blijft ook het onderscheid bewaard tussen _de_ en _het_ woorden.

Maar zoals bibibiben al opmerkte, met_ het_ zijn soms onverwachte combinaties mogelijk. Mijn indruk is echter dat men dan niet verwijst naar het antecedent zelf, maar naar "het ding" (onzijdig) dat het antecedent voorstelt.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Ik ben er bijna zeker van dat het behoud van het 3-genussysteem in Vlaanderen voortvloeit uit het feit dat in de meeste Vlaamse dialecten het onbepaald lidwoord een andere vorm heeft voor de drie genera.



Dat 'bijna' kun je weghalen. Het driegenerasysteem houdt beter stand in (heel?) Vlaanderen, omdat inderdaad algemeen erkend wordt dat veel Vlaamse sprekers, maar zeker niet alle,  in hun dialect zowel aan de vorm van het onbepaald lidwoord als aan de vorm van het adjectief houvast hebben. Het (objectief gezien nutteloze) drieledige onderscheid tussen onzijdig, vrouwelijk en mannelijk zal daardoor moeilijker kunnen wegslijten. Wel wordt gesignaleerd dat men ook in Vlaanderen op weg is naar een vereenvoudiging van het systeem, al gaat dat in een minder hoog tempo dan in Nederland.

In Nederland zal hoogstens nog in delen van Noord-Brabant en Limburg het drieledige genusonderscheid nog (enigszins) leven. In de rest van Nederland is er een slijtage van ongekende omvang gaande.



Peterdg said:


> Maar zoals bibibiben al opmerkte, met_ het_ zijn soms onverwachte combinaties mogelijk. Mijn indruk is echter dat men dan niet verwijst naar het antecedent zelf, maar naar "het ding" (onzijdig) dat het antecedent voorstelt.



Nee, die veronderstelling klopt niet. Als _het ding_ de onderliggende vorm is, zou je mogen verwachten dat zoiets als _de trein_ het gemakkelijkst door _het _vervangen kan worden. Wat absoluut niet het geval is. Naar _de trein_ zal in Nederland immers altijd met _hij _verwezen worden. Het is eerder een woord als _kleding _waarnaar wél met _het _verwezen kan worden, terwijl je dit woord juist niet door _het ding _kan vervangen! Hetzelfde geldt voor alle andere verzamelnamen. 

De-woorden die in Nederland het meest vatbaar zijn voor vervanging door _het_, zijn niet-telbare abstracta (pijn, dood, goedheid etc.) en niet-telbare concreta (pindakaas, kleding, suiker etc.). Die laatste categorie omvat stofnamen en verzamelnamen. Opnieuw verwijs ik graag naar Audring, die op deze interessante ontwikkeling zeer gedetailleerd ingaat.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> (objectief gezien nutteloze)


Waarom zou dat nutteloos zijn? Als dit nutteloos is, dan kan je ook zeggen dat de subjuntivo in het Spaans of de subjonctif in het Frans nutteloos zijn.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Waarom zou dat nutteloos zijn? Als dit nutteloos is, dan kan je ook zeggen dat de subjuntivo in het Spaans of de subjonctif in het Frans nutteloos zijn.



Het voorkomen van een subjonctif in een taal kun je vergelijken met het voorkomen van een lidwoord: talen kunnen zonder, maar talen die er de beschikking over hebben, kunnen er bepaalde nuances mee uitdrukken.

Maar neem nu een drieconjunctievensysteem als tegenhanger van het driegenerasysteem. Deze drie conjunctieven hebben_ alle drie exact dezelfde functie en drukken alle drie exact hetzelfde uit_. De verschijningsvormen zijn echter compleet anders. Als we uitgaan van het Frans, denk aan zoiets als: qu'il parl*e* (I), qu'il réagiss*e* (I), qu'il vend*e* (I)*,* qu'il boiv*e *(I)*,* qu'il mang*il *(II), qu'il grandiss*il *(II), qu'il rend*il *(II)*, *qu'il reçoiv*il *(II),  qu'il dans*in *(III), qu'il finiss*in* (III), qu'il attend*in* (III), qu'il perçoiv*in *(III). Niet langer eindigt de derde persoon enkelvoud dus nog op de vertrouwde e. Er zijn twee concurrenten bij gekomen: conjunctief II en conjunctief III. Met exact dezelfde functie. Het is verder volstrekt niet te voorspellen welk werkwoord op -er, -ir, -re of -oir nu samengaat met conjunctief I, met conjunctief II of met conjunctief III.  Er zit hoegenaamd geen systeem in. Hoogstens zijn er hier en daar enkele vage tendensen zichtbaar: 45% van de werkwoorden die met pr- beginnen, wordt bijvoorbeeld vervoegd met conjunctief I. Maar ja, 55% niet. Heb je dus niet veel aan. Ziedaar de nutteloosheid in al z'n (haar) glorie.


----------



## bibibiben

jacquesvd said:


> Ik ken geen voorbeelden waarbij in Vlaanderen naar een 'mannelijk' de-woord verwezen wordt met 'ze', tenzij het gaat om de-woorden met dubbel geslacht zoals bv. maan en waarnaar dan verwezen kan worden met 'hij' of 'zij'.



Inderdaad, ik heb me vergist. Naar stofnamen verwijzen met _ze_ blijkt een noordelijk trekje (al is deze gewoonte aan het uitsterven). Gevonden op http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/03/03/03/body.html: 

"Wel regionaal is de tendentie, die in het noorden in afnemende mate voorkomt, om stofnamen in het algemeen als vrouwelijke substantieven te behandelen, ook als ze in de _Woordenlijst_ en in de meeste zuidelijke dialecten mannelijk zijn."


----------



## Peterdg

Naar mijn mening heeft het geen zin om te spreken over nut of nutteloosheid in taalkwesties.

Om jouw voorbeeld van het drieconjunctievensysteem te gebruiken: dan is ook het onderscheid sterk-zwak werkwoord in het Nederlands nutteloos. Er is geen enkele regel die aanduidt of een werkwoord sterk of zwak is, en, als het dan sterk is, welke klinkerverschuiving er dan plaatsvindt. Nochtans (sorry voor het Vlaamse gebruik, maar hier past "toch" toch echt niet) is de verleden tijd de verleden tijd: "zingen: zong, zingde"; "zingde" drukt net hetzelfde uit als "zong"; alleen... het is fout.

Hetzelfde geldt voor het driegenerasysteem en de subjuntivo enz.

In Spanje (niet zo in Latijns Amerika) is de subjuntivo grotendeels gesyntactiseerd (behalve in relatieve bijzinnen); dwz dat het gebruik van de subjuntivo of indicativo geen nuance toevoegt: in het ene geval wordt altijd de subjuntivo gebruikt en in het andere geval altijd de indicativo. Als je het andersom doet, dan zeg je iets dat als fout wordt ervaren.

Als ik in het Nederlands zeg: "Het stoort me dat je rookt", dan is "dat je rookt" in Spanje altijd in de subjuntivo. Zet je daar een indicativo neer, dan is dat gewoon fout. Niet zo in Latijns Amerika: wanneer de subjuntivo daar gebruikt wordt, dan betekent dit dat ik al of niet aan het roken ben maar ik ben wel een roker en dat stoort je. Wanneer daar een indicativo wordt gebruikt, betekent het dat ik, op dat moment, ook werkelijk aan het roken ben, en dat stoort je.

Je zou dus kunnen zeggen dat in die gevallen, de subjuntivo in Spanje nutteloos is. Nochtans wordt het gebruik van de verkeerde modus als (erg) fout beschouwd.


----------



## ablativ

petoe said:


> _Een groot aantal de-woorden (vooral zaak- en diernamen) kan zowel mannelijk als vrouwelijk gebruikt worden: _


Inderdaad, zelfs vrouwelijke dieren kunnen "mannelijk" gebruikt worden:

_Een koe heeft ook een tijd dat *hij* droog staat dan geeft *hij* geen melk. _(gevonden op het internet)


----------



## Peterdg

ablativ said:


> Inderdaad, zelfs vrouwelijke dieren kunnen "mannelijk" gebruikt worden:


Enkel in Nederland.


ablativ said:


> (gevonden op het internet)


Op het internet kan je alles vinden, dus dat telt niet (tenzij je de bron vermeldt zodat kan geverifiëerd worden of het een betrouwbare bron is).


----------



## ablativ

Peterdg said:


> Op het internet kan je alles vinden, dus dat telt niet (tenzij je de bron vermeldt zodat kan geverifiëerd worden of het een betrouwbare bron is).


http://www.scholieren.com/ajax/download/verslag/29408


----------



## Peterdg

ablativ said:


> http://www.scholieren.com/ajax/download/verslag/29408


Tja. Wat een schabouwelijk stukje Nederlands is dat nu? Neem hier vooral geen voorbeeld aan.

En, het was niet mijn bedoeling om het gebruik van "hij" bij een koe in twijfel te trekken. Ik denk dat iedereen het erover eens is dat dat in Nederland gebeurt. Wel was het mijn bedoeling op te merken dat het al of niet voorkomen van iets op het internet geen enkele bewijswaarde heeft omdat je op het internet werkelijk alles kan vinden. Kijk maar naar de tekst in jouw link: hij staat vol taalfouten, verkeerde punctuatie, schrijffouten enz.


----------



## ablativ

OK, ik had ook een zinnetje uit m'n leerboek (Langenscheidt 1971) kunnen vermelden: "De koe staat op stal, hij geeft melk". Maar ik begrijp wel wat je bedoelt ...


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Naar mijn mening heeft het geen zin om te spreken over nut of nutteloosheid in taalkwesties.



Taalgebruikers worden onder meer gedreven door _taaleconomie_. Elementen in een taal die omslachtig zijn, hun betekenis verloren hebben of anderszins het geheugen onnodig belasten, dreigen te worden ervaren als zinloos en lopen het risico het veld te moeten ruimen.

Echter, niet elke taalverandering is een vorm van taaleconomie. Verschijnselen als betekenisuitbreiding, betekenisinperking en betekenisverschuiving zijn bijvoorbeeld niet onder de noemer taaleconomie te brengen.

Ook het expliciet uitdrukken van een semantisch kenmerk of juist niet, valt niet onder taaleconomie. Een taal als het Nederlands kan er bijvoorbeeld niet tegen om onbepaaldheid of bepaaldheid impliciet te laten en verlangt dat deze geëxpliciteerd worden in de vorm van resp. het onbepaald lidwoord en het bepaald lidwoord. Het Farsi kan uitstekend zonder explicitering van dit kenmerk en laat de context het werk doen. Wat is praktischer en zinvoller? Dat is niet te zeggen. Het verplicht uitdrukken van (on)bepaaldheid kan belastend voor het geheugen zijn, maar het verplicht nagaan of de context in een bepaalde taaluiting wel het werk kan doen en zo nee, welke herformulering nodig is om ambiguïteit te voorkomen, kan ook belastend voor het geheugen zijn. Het is ook niet zo dat elke taal vroeg of laat een (on)bepaald lidwoord zal creëren, omdat dit nu eenmaal nuttig zou zijn. Talen kunnen daarnaast lidwoorden weer verliezen. Of ze kiezen ervoor bepaaldheid wel uit te drukken en bepaaldheid niet. Het kan alle kanten op gaan.

Zoals het voor taalgebruikers die geen lidwoorden in hun taal kennen, verleidelijk kan zijn om te denken dat deze stiekem misschien wel zinloos of nutteloos zijn, zo kan het voor taalgebruikers die in hun eigen taal zonder conjunctief door het leven gaan, verleidelijk zijn te denken dat dit eigenlijk een betekenisloos uitgangetje aan een werkwoord is. Maar nee, de conjunctief druipt wel degelijk van betekenis. En ook nu kun je niet stellen dat explicitering nuttelozer is dan implicitering. (Of om er een conjunctieve draai aan te geven: ook nu kun je niet stellen dat explicitering nuttelozer zou zijn dan implicitering.)

Een ander belangrijk kenmerk van taaleconomie: veranderingen die taaleconomie beogen, kunnen ongelooflijk traag gaan, zeker systeemveranderingen. Er kunnen honderden of wel duizenden jaren overheen gaan voordat een omslachtig systeem volledig heeft plaatsgemaakt voor een efficiënter systeem. De kans is zelfs groot dat er tot in de eeuwigheid sporen van dit omslachtige systeem bewaard zullen blijven. Belangrijkste reden: hoogfrequente woorden die abnormale/onlogische vervoegingen of verbuigingen kennen, keren zo vaak terug in het geheugen dat deze anomalieën toch gemakkelijk te onthouden blijven. En dus zitten bijvoorbeeld alle Germaanse talen met zowel een sterk als een zwak/onregelmatig vervoegingssysteem voor de verleden tijd van het werkwoord. Wel zitten laagfrequente werkwoorden met een sterke vervoeging vaak in de gevarenzone. Niet dat deze altijd de zwakke vervoeging zullen aannemen. Het komt ook voor dat een werkwoord vervangen wordt door een werkwoord dat een zwakke vervoeging kent. Andere tactieken zijn eveneens mogelijk. In Nederland hoor je bijvoorbeeld niet vaak: mijn vinger heeft gezworen. Weer wel: mijn vinger is gaan zweren. Of weer een andere formulering. Als _gezworen_ (in de betekenis van _etteren_) maar gemeden kan worden. Dat woord voelt niet langer goed. Evenals _zwoor_, dat zelfs al op sterven na dood is. En zo kalft op diverse manieren het arsenaal aan de improductieve sterke vervoegingen af, zij het uiterst langzaam. De teller zal naar alle waarschijnlijkheid ook nooit op nul komen te staan. De vervoegingen van extreem frequente werkwoorden als _zijn_, _hebben_ en _worden_ zullen ongetwijfeld ten eeuwigen dage immuun blijven voor verandering of vervanging. Maar ja, dat gegeven maakt deze vervoegingen er nog steeds niet minder onlogisch om.

En het driegenerasysteem? Eveneens zonder enig praktisch nut. Bepaaldheid weergeven door middel van een lidwoord (_de_) is, zoals gezegd, een vorm van explicitering waarvan je zeker niet kunt zeggen dat dit zinloos is, maar een tweede vorm in stand houden met exact dezelfde betekenis (_het_)? En substantieven voorafgegaan door _de_ op vrijwel systeemloze wijze vrouwelijk of mannelijk verklaren? Dat vraagt niet om slijtage, dat sméékt om slijtage. Je zult ook nooit zien dat talen in de loop der eeuwen meer genera zullen creëren. De ontwikkeling gaat steevast de andere kant op, al zijn sommige talen daarin veel conservatiever dan andere. Het Nederlands heeft lang weerstand geboden tegen vereenvoudiging, maar in het noordelijk deel van het taalgebied is er nu een duidelijke kentering gaande. Nou, prima!


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Je zult ook nooit zien dat talen in de loop der eeuwen meer genera zullen creëren.


Kan zijn, maar ik weet het niet.

Maar, om terug te komen op de taaleconomie: ik neem weer het Spaans (da's de enige taal waar ik zo een *beetje* de geschiedenis van ken): het Spaans heeft wel werkwoordtijden bijgecreëerd in vergelijking met het Latijn: de condicional en de subjuntivo futuro (die nu wel al weer verdwenen is uit het dagelijkse taalgebruik en enkel nog gebruikt wordt in juridische teksten): twee tijden die het Latijn niet kende. En beide tijden bestaan in de enkelvoudige vorm en in de samengestelde vorm (compuesto). Dat kan je toch moeilijk vereenvoudiging noemen. (Het bestaan van de condicional naast de subjuntivo is trouwens een van de redenen waarom het gebruik van de subjuntivo in het Spaans zo verdomd ingewikkeld is).


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Maar, om terug te komen op de taaleconomie: ik neem weer het Spaans (da's de enige taal waar ik zo een *beetje* de geschiedenis van ken): het Spaans heeft wel werkwoordtijden bijgecreëerd in vergelijking met het Latijn: de condicional en de subjuntivo futuro (die nu wel al weer verdwenen is uit het dagelijkse taalgebruik en enkel nog gebruikt wordt in juridische teksten): twee tijden die het Latijn niet kende. En beide tijden bestaan in de enkelvoudige vorm en in de samengestelde vorm (compuesto).



Voor zowel de condicional en de subjuntivo futuro geldt dat deze betekenisdragend is. Wellicht ten overvloede: het al dan niet expliciteren of differentiëren van een betekenis is niet te vatten in termen van vereenvoudiging. De strategie van 'impliciteren' (= de context z'n werk laten doen) is namelijk lang niet altijd als een vereenvoudiging te beschouwen. Voor taalgebruikers wier moedertaal op sommige terreinen zeer sterk leunt op context, is dat mogelijk een moeilijk te bevatten gedachte. Aan de andere kant is het voor taalgebruikers wier moedertaal op sommige terreinen graag expliciteert, maar moeilijk te bevatten hoe je een cruciaal geacht semantisch element niet zou willen uitdrukken.

Een voorbeeld voor het Nederlands: deze taal wil niet graag de exacte positionering impliciet laten. Een gebouw kan niet zomaar 'zijn' ten opzichte van een vlak. Het moet liggen of staan. Een bibliotheek die aan een gracht _ligt_, is breder dan hoog. Een bibliotheek die aan diezelfde gracht _staat_, is eerder hoger dan breed. Winst: je geeft meer informatie. Verlies: je _moet _een keuze maken. Wat moet zwaarder wegen? Lange filosofische discussies liggen op de loer ...

Anders wordt het als het Spaans meerdere *vormen *voor de condicional of de subjuntivo futuro zou creëren.

Dat sommige werkwoordsvormen vanwege bepaalde fonologische kenmerken alleen een aangepaste vorm van de condicional of subjuntivo futuro dulden, zal zeer zeker ook voor niet-native speakers volledig aanvaardbaar zijn. Alles wat de uitspraak bemoeilijkt, vraagt immers in elke taal om vereenvoudiging (= taaleconomie).

De verwarring begint pas als de volstrekte willekeur toeslaat. Werkwoordsvormen met fonologisch identieke uitgangen zouden dezelfde condicional-vorm of subjuntivo futuro-vorm moeten selecteren. Doen ze dat niet, dan is er sprake van onlogica. Ongetwijfeld zijn er in het Spaans voorbeelden van dergelijke onlogica aan te wijzen (in het Frans is dat bijvoorbeeld zeker het geval*), _maar dat maakt het voorkomen van de condicional en de subjuntivo futuro zelf nog nog niet onlogisch of nutteloos_. Dat is immers een kwestie van explicitering.

*_Finir _en _tenir_ zouden om fonologische redenen voor de subjonctif dezelfde vervoeging moeten krijgen, maar om historische redenen (lees: anno nu onlogische redenen) gebeurt dat niet.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Anders wordt het als het Spaans meerdere *vormen *voor de condicional of de subjuntivo futuro zou creëren.


Het Spaans heeft meerdere vormen voor de subjuntivo imperfecto gecreëerd: uitgang op -ra en uitgang op -se. "cantar" --> "cantara" en "cantase": de vorm op -ra komt van de Latijnse indicatief plusquamperfectum en de vorm op -se van de Latijnse conjunctief plusquamperfectum. In princiepe kunnen ze naast elkaar gebruikt worden met dien verstande dat de vorm op -ra enkele gebruiken kent die niet mogelijk zijn met de vorm op -se. (bv. 1) de vorm op -ra wordt in de literatuur en de pers (en in Galicië ook in de spreektaal) nogal eens gebruikt met de waarde van een indicatief plusquamperfectum en 2) voor sommige werkwoorden (5 in totaal) kan de subj. imperfectum op -ra ook gebruikt worden met de waarde van een condicional).

Zoals ik hiervoor al heb gezegd, is in het Spaans (en zeker in het Spaans van Spanje), de semantische waarde van de subjuntivo grotendeels verdwenen. De RAE geeft in hun laatste uitgave van hun grammatica (NGLE) trouwens toe dat de subjuntivo niet kan verklaard worden op basis van enkel semantische elementen. (*) Dat is trouwens goed te zien in het vrij grote verschil in gebruik van de verbale modus tussen het Spaans van Spanje en dat van Latijns Amerika (dat wel nog meer gebaseerd is op semantische kenmerken dan het Spaans in Spanje).

(*) een prettige anekdote: er is onlangs een studie verschenen van de universiteit van Groningen die twee methodes vergelijkt voor het aanleren van de verbale modus in het Spaans. Beide methodes zijn gebaseerd op sematische kenmerken:  de methode van José Ruiz Campillo (oppositie van verklaring - niet-verklaring) en de methode van De Jonge (contextuele relevantie). De studie probeert te evalueren welke methode het beste werkt.  De methodes werden getest bij leerlingen van niveau B1. Het resultaat is best grappig: het beste resultaat werd behaald door de methode van Ruiz Campillo maar zelfs bij deze methode werd in minder dan 50% van gevallen de juiste modus gebruikt. D.w.z. dat de methode slechter werkt dan helemaal geen methode of m.a.w. gewoon willekeurig kiezen.

PS. Ik zou hier een boek kunnen over schrijven (wat ik trouwens van plan ben te doen wanneer ik gepensioneerd geraak)


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Het Spaans heeft meerdere vormen voor de subjuntivo imperfecto gecreëerd: uitgang op -ra en uitgang op -se. "cantar" --> "cantara" en "cantase": de vorm op -ra komt van de Latijnse indicatief plusquamperfectum en de vorm op -se van de Latijnse conjunctief plusquamperfectum. In princiepe kunnen ze naast elkaar gebruikt worden met dien verstande dat de vorm op -ra enkele gebruiken kent die niet mogelijk zijn met de vorm op -se. (bv. 1) de vorm op -ra wordt in de literatuur en de pers (en in Galicië ook in de spreektaal) nogal eens gebruikt met de waarde van een indicatief plusquamperfectum en 2) voor sommige werkwoorden (5 in totaal) kan de subj. imperfectum op -ra ook gebruikt worden met de waarde van een condicional).



Wat mooi, een (vrijwel) nutteloze tweede vorm. Ik had dus in mijn post van 19 september geen verzonnen vormen van de Franse subjonctif hoeven toveren, maar had dus kunnen putten uit het Spaans om mijn punt over te brengen. Zal ik onthouden voor de volgende keer. Hoe dan ook, zoals ik dus al twaalf dagen geleden in deze draad had geïllustreerd, maakt het voorkomen van een nutteloze tweede vervoegingsvorm van de conjunctief deze modus zelf nog niet nutteloos.




Peterdg said:


> Zoals ik hiervoor al heb gezegd, is in het Spaans (en zeker in het Spaans van Spanje), de semantische waarde van de subjuntivo grotendeels verdwenen. De RAE geeft in hun laatste uitgave van hun grammatica (NGLE) trouwens toe dat de subjuntivo niet kan verklaard worden op basis van enkel semantische elementen. (*) Dat is trouwens goed te zien in het vrij grote verschil in gebruik van de verbale modus tussen het Spaans van Spanje en dat van Latijns Amerika (dat wel nog meer gebaseerd is op semantische kenmerken dan het Spaans in Spanje).



Dat het Spaanse systeem verre van 100 procent sluitend is, verbaast me niet. Ongetwijfeld zie je de Spaanse conjunctief gebruikt worden waar je de indicatief verwacht. Ook het Franse subjonctif-systeem is bijvoorbeeld niet waterdicht. En om het (on)bepaald lidwoord weer eens van stal te halen: talen als het Engels, Nederlands, Duits, Zweeds etc. sterven van voorbeelden waar je een lidwoord tegenkomt daar waar je er juist niet een zou verwachten en vice versa. Deze afwijkingen maken het systeem zelf, met al zijn uitlopers naar nieuwe ontwikkelingen (wat eigen aan taal is), natuurlijk nog niet ongefundeerd.

Hoe anders is het gesteld met een systeem van twee bepaalde lidwoorden die naar drie genera verwijzen. Waarin bijvoorbeeld _de stoel_ mannelijk is en _de kruk_ vrouwelijk. En waarin _de rok_ mannelijk is en _de broek_ vrouwelijk. Het driegenerasysteem ontbeert het semantische fundament dat in een modus als de conjunctief wel aan te wijzen is. Het meerledige systeem is puur lege vorm, zonder inhoud. Eén enkel bepaald lidwoord zou hebben volstaan.





Peterdg said:


> (*) een prettige anekdote: er is onlangs een studie verschenen van de universiteit van Groningen die twee methodes vergelijkt voor het aanleren van de verbale modus in het Spaans. Beide methodes zijn gebaseerd op sematische kenmerken:  de methode van José Ruiz Campillo (oppositie van verklaring - niet-verklaring) en de methode van De Jonge (contextuele relevantie). De studie probeert te evalueren welke methode het beste werkt.  De methodes werden getest bij leerlingen van niveau B1. Het resultaat is best grappig: het beste resultaat werd behaald door de methode van Ruiz Campillo maar zelfs bij deze methode werd in minder dan 50% van gevallen de juiste modus gebruikt. D.w.z. dat de methode slechter werkt dan helemaal geen methode of m.a.w. gewoon willekeurig kiezen.




Dit is een geheel andere kwestie. Veel sprekers zullen bij het leren van een tweede taal moeite hebben met systemen die niet in hun moedertaal voorkomen, hoe logisch die systemen verder ook in elkaar zitten. Zo zul je bijvoorbeeld sprekers die in hun moedertaal geen gebruik maken van bepaalde en onbepaalde lidwoorden, vaak op onverantwoorde wijze met deze woordsoort zien jongleren als ze zich moeten uiten in een taal die er wél gebruik van maakt. Deze onkunde zegt verder niets over de gefundeerdheid van het systeem zelf.


----------

